# Not the perfect Background, BUT



## M1M (May 8, 2008)

But still a neat pic IMO


----------



## bikefreax (May 8, 2008)

Great picture and man what dark blue eyes. Any PP with that?


----------



## M1M (May 8, 2008)

Yes, just duplicated layer, about 40% overlay then a little work on the eyes.

The boy has some blue eyes anyways...Here is an un edited pic I took

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2400/2201197912_bcb43203ae_b.jpg



bikefreax said:


> Great picture and man what dark blue eyes. Any PP with that?


----------



## RKW3 (May 8, 2008)

The eyes are too saturated IMO, even the whites of his eyes look blue. The face looks a little red also. _EDIT: just noticed this was in the "Just for Fun" section. Haha_

Other than too much saturation, I think it's a cool pic.


----------



## M1M (May 21, 2008)

lol, thanks....



RKW3 said:


> The eyes are too saturated IMO, even the whites of his eyes look blue. The face looks a little red also. _EDIT: just noticed this was in the "Just for Fun" section. Haha_
> 
> Other than too much saturation, I think it's a cool pic.


----------



## Battou (May 21, 2008)

Lol this would make a great theme....I'd have dozens of contributions.

Is that big sister or mom?


----------



## M1M (May 21, 2008)

Neither lol
He is my Nephew, and that is My daughter. So they are cousins. 





Battou said:


> Lol this would make a great theme....I'd have dozens of contributions.
> 
> Is that big sister or mom?


----------

